# Stop it Uber, just stop!



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Uber's stock is tanking and has lost roughly about 25% of its market value or about $20 billion. Not that it was worth the IPO pricing but institutional and public investors have poured money into this company in buying their shares.

Uber management under its incompetent CEO is blaming us!! the drivers!! for their losses and it is frantically trying very hard to influence and manipulate the drivers with their never-ending app messages:

"You're in a busy area, expect a trip soon."

"You're in slow area, long wait time between the trips"

"Drive to a long pickup, it's probably a premium trip!!??." They may even give you a candy or something else.

*And now.... The "PRO" the promised land of prosperity!!! It even comes in colors, gold, platinum and diamonds....how exciting!!?*

"Oh, look!! now you're a Pro Gold driver, oh how nice!!"

Oh, yeah, but you could be a Pro Diamond driver! It's a true dream come true.... oh yes....., Just try harder to break your back,... and drive your car to the ground... to make a few miserable dollars and you will be the Pro Diamond diver. What a freaking honor!!!!

How about a "Pro Idiot" while you're at it Uber!?

Stop it Uber, just stop it!!!...we may not have fat bank accounts (we, as majority of us) and we are driving to make a living, which is becoming harder by every passing day, but we are not fools to fall for your shameless lies and manipulative messages and childish labels, just freaking stop it. You're making a fool of yourself.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Dara's not here man.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> Uber's stock is tanking and has lost roughly about 25% of its market value or about $20 billion. Not that it was worth the IPO pricing but institutional and public investors have poured money into this company in buying their shares.
> 
> Uber management under its incompetent CEO is blaming us!! the drivers!! for their losses and it is frantically trying very hard to influence and manipulate the drivers with their never-ending app messages:
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. They need to STOP the childish/millennial derived games and just pay drivers fairly. These games, including the wordplay which is done to manipulate drivers but instead irritates me knowing their true motivation each time they put up one of those cute millennial-derived phrases, are supposed to be motivating? Add in the lack of ethics in the millennial group and you have quite the shtshows we can call Uber and Lyft. It sort of reminds me of the millennials in the White House making top decisions for the man currently in charge......a twenty-something should have no business making decisions that only someone with knowledge and understanding should make. As a professor for many years of these millennial children I can say emphatically that the lack of judgement, lack of ethics, and lack of a moral compass is wrapped up in the entitled narcissistic worldview for which the poster child companies are Uber and Lyft.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

You just need to learn how to play a better game of chess than Uber does.

Stop being the pawn.

Learn to beat them at their own game and you will be able to checkmate them each and every time.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> Couldn't agree more. They need to STOP the childish/millennial derived games and just pay drivers fairly. These games, including the wordplay which is done to manipulate drivers but instead irritates me knowing their true motivation each time they put up one of those cute millennial-derived phrases, are supposed to be motivating? Add in the lack of ethics in the millennial group and you have quite the shtshows we can call Uber and Lyft. It sort of reminds me of the millennials in the White House making top decisions for the man currently in charge......a twenty-something should have no business making decisions that only someone with knowledge and understanding should make. As a professor for many years of these millennial children I can say emphatically that the lack of judgement, lack of ethics, and lack of a moral compass is wrapped up in the entitled narcissistic worldview for which the poster child companies are Uber and Lyft.


Every word of your response is pouring from my heart. Well said. Thank you.

*@nouberipo

"....a twenty-something should have no business making decisions that only someone with knowledge and understanding should make. As a professor for many years of these millennial children I can say emphatically that the lack of judgement, lack of ethics, and lack of a moral compass is wrapped up in the entitled narcissistic worldview for which the poster child companies are Uber and Lyft."

*Beautiful, I'm reading your response again and only an highly educated person could compose the truth so beautifully.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You just need to learn how to play a better game of chess than Uber does.
> 
> Stop being the pawn.
> 
> Learn to beat them at their own game and you will be able to checkmate them each and every time.


Print business cards.
Use Uber as a lead generation source to build your own clientele.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Print business cards.
> Use Uber as a lead generation source to build your own clientele.


I have thought about that. The TCP, Transport Charter Permit in California is complicated and the insurance cost is $400-600 per month. But I have not given up on the idea. I'm researching a group TCP which may make things more cost effective.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

What disturbs me is childish companies like this are taken seriously on Wall St. That is a dangerous sign. If they can't tell the business people from the school children that is a problem.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> I have thought about that. The TCP, Transport Charter Permit in California is complicated and the insurance cost is $400-600 per month. But I have not given up on the idea. I'm researching a group TCP which may make things more cost effective.


I drive black and SUV, so I must have commercial insurance anyway.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

What's that they say, give someone enough rope and they'll hang themselves.
I truly believe that just beyond the horizon is a company that is going to put these two giants out of business. The stage is set right now. 
The public definitely has a need for rideshare. The amount of the fare doesn't seem to be an issue with them. There is a ready-made Army of experienced drivers out there. Very disgruntled drivers I might add.
All it would take is for one Honest Company to come along.
Uber is wasting an incredible amount of money trying to motivate drivers. Uber Pro and other ideas to motivate drivers is wasting money. Imagine salaries paid out to people who create, manage, maintain, promote, this type of nonsense. How much money is wasted on recruitment and trying to maintain drivers. 
All this money would be better spent by simply paying the drivers a decent wage. Money is and will always be the greatest motivator. 
I'd love to see a company that is owned by the drivers. This too shall pass.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Tom Oldman said:


> Uber's stock is tanking and has lost roughly about 25% of its market value or about $20 billion. Not that it was worth the IPO pricing but institutional and public investors have poured money into this company in buying their shares.
> 
> Uber management under its incompetent CEO is blaming us!! the drivers!! for their losses and it is frantically trying very hard to influence and manipulate the drivers with their never-ending app messages:
> 
> ...


Since the levels are only based on total number of Points you earned (currently Platinum and will hit Diamond before the 3 months since they started in the middle of a 3 month time period in this market) and not any of your KPIs, they don't matter.
If, on the other hand you want to complain about them requiring 4.85 85% and less than 5% well, no one ever said you had to care about pro.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I drive black and SUV, so I must have commercial insurance anyway.


I'm not sure Wolfgang, I see you're in Arizona and it may be different there. TCP is required here in CA to drive for hire hauling passengers, now some talking about 8 or more pax. but I see all non rideshare black suvs carry a TCP number in the.back even with only one pax.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Dara's not here man.


No he's not but bet he has a rat nearby....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> I'm not sure Wolfgang, I see you're in Arizona and it may be different there. TCP is required here in CA to drive for hire hauling passengers, now some talking about 8 or more pax. but I see all non rideshare black suvs carry a TCP number in the.back even with only one pax.


I don't know CA.
Here, I have an LLC, and am registered with State of Arizona as a limo.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> What's that they say, give someone enough rope and they'll hang themselves.
> I truly believe that just beyond the horizon is a company that is going to put these two giants out of business. The stage is set right now.
> The public definitely has a need for rideshare. The amount of the fare doesn't seem to be an issue with them. There is a ready-made Army of experienced drivers out there. Very disgruntled drivers I might add.
> All it would take is for one Honest Company to come along.
> ...


Unfortunately, many people don't realize that Uber and Lyft are just software companies like many other tech businesses. They know very well that their stocks are of questionable value. They ride the hyper wave and pay themself fat salaries and outrageous bonuses while the hype lasts, who pays for those? the institutional and public stockholders. They pour billions in IPO. Most of you know that there are two ways for a company to get public funds; issue corporate bonds, junk bonds or stocks in an IPO or all of above. What do they do with the money? They pay their own salaries and bonuses. Who cares what happens later to the stock, they got their money and set for life.

You're correct that U/L may lose market share, new entrepreneurs are finding their way into this rideshare gig. There are already companies in early stages of establishing themselves in the Rideshare market. They let you keep all your fare and you just pay a membership fee. I will post more about those as soon as I get more info.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The only consistent thing with Uber is that the next pay cut is around the corner.



Tomarrow will be worse than yesterday.

Get used to that.


Once I accepted that fact I realized that there’s no winning, just giving up or bending over.

Your pleading with a bully to stop being a butt head.

Except the bully is the principals son (unreportable and untouchable)


How do you expect that to work?


You can either run away or let him keep stealing your lunch money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tom Oldman said:


> Uber's stock is tanking and has lost roughly about 25% of its market value or about $20 billion. Not that it was worth the IPO pricing but institutional and public investors have poured money into this company in buying their shares.
> 
> Uber management under its incompetent CEO is blaming us!! the drivers!! for their losses and it is frantically trying very hard to influence and manipulate the drivers with their never-ending app messages:
> 
> ...





nouberipo said:


> Couldn't agree more. They need to STOP the childish/millennial derived games and just pay drivers fairly. These games, including the wordplay which is done to manipulate drivers but instead irritates me knowing their true motivation each time they put up one of those cute millennial-derived phrases, are supposed to be motivating? Add in the lack of ethics in the millennial group and you have quite the shtshows we can call Uber and Lyft. It sort of reminds me of the millennials in the White House making top decisions for the man currently in charge......a twenty-something should have no business making decisions that only someone with knowledge and understanding should make. As a professor for many years of these millennial children I can say emphatically that the lack of judgement, lack of ethics, and lack of a moral compass is wrapped up in the entitled narcissistic worldview for which the poster child companies are Uber and Lyft.





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The only consistent thing with Uber is that the next pay cut is around the corner.
> 
> Tomarrow will be worse than yesterday.
> 
> ...


Or you can break his arms & legs and crack his skull.

Teach Manners
( if you cant do it alone, team up with other drivers !UNITE !)


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Tom Oldman said:


> Uber's stock is tanking and has lost roughly about 25% of its market value or about $20 billion. Not that it was worth the IPO pricing but institutional and public investors have poured money into this company in buying their shares.
> 
> Uber management under its incompetent CEO is blaming us!! the drivers!! for their losses and it is frantically trying very hard to influence and manipulate the drivers with their never-ending app messages:
> 
> ...


I hope AB5 goes all the way and ultimately gets signed into law.It might not necessarily be better for the drivers but probably not worse.Uber would finally have a legal authority to answer to .Right now they have carte blanche to do whatever they damn please


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> Uber's stock is tanking and has lost roughly about 25% of its market value or about $20 billion. Not that it was worth the IPO pricing but institutional and public investors have poured money into this company in buying their shares.
> 
> Uber management under its incompetent CEO is blaming us!! the drivers!! for their losses and it is frantically trying very hard to influence and manipulate the drivers with their never-ending app messages:
> 
> ...


OK, that should settle it.
Moving on.....



Crbrocks said:


> I hope AB5 goes all the way and ultimately gets signed into law.It might not necessarily be better for the drivers but probably not worse.Uber would finally have a legal authority to answer to .Right now they have carte blanche to do whatever they damn please


It will be good for FT drivers, very bad for PT drivers.

In NYC if too many drivers are in an area a bunch won't be allowed to go online. They can keep u off line for hours unless u move elsewhere and try again.

Cruising without passengers online is verboten.

Subsequently many Part Timers will realize it ain't worth it no more
While FT drivers have no other employment options


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> What's that they say, give someone enough rope and they'll hang themselves.
> I truly believe that just beyond the horizon is a company that is going to put these two giants out of business. The stage is set right now.
> The public definitely has a need for rideshare. The amount of the fare doesn't seem to be an issue with them. There is a ready-made Army of experienced drivers out there. Very disgruntled drivers I might add.
> All it would take is for one Honest Company to come along.
> ...


The drivers do own it, and a lot of non-drivers. Buy stock and you're a shareholder.


----------

